# Bolt on bucket tooth bar



## Live Oak

Here is a good option for those that might want to have teeth on their FEL but not permantly mounted so as to allow use of the FEL bucket without the teeth mounted from the great folks at Tractor Smart. I am thinking about one of these for my FEL bucket! :thumbsup: 

Bolt-On Tooth Bar 


<img src="http://www.tractorsmart.com/kubota/images/Tooth_Bar.jpg">


----------



## ducati996

I found these to be the least expensive attachments, and being one of the most rewarding in capability...it enabled me to dig out stumps, roots, effectively (of course a back hoe is the best) ..
The only thing one must do is to be accurate in their FEL measurements and have them make it to that size...I have a 61" bucket, and their standard product size dosent show a 61" available....Also these tooth bars protect your Bucket lip from bending or damage

Ducati


----------



## Live Oak

Have you got one of these on your FEL bucket Duc? I am curious as to how much flex they have and how rigid they mount t the bucket.


----------



## ducati996

Chief,

I would never have been able to do what I did in my back yard all summer long...I removed 30 sizable stumps plus trees (cedars, pines, maples, and their lovely roots ...had to dig pits 4-5ft deep at times to do it..but it did it real well because of the tooth bar....

Picture of a typical stump after it was pulled out with truck (SUV Jeep)

Duc


Actually the 5 foot pits were for my debris pile that had concrete, bricks, and general stuff I couldnt dump-non toxic but I couldnt dispose off


----------



## ducati996

Typical pit that only took a few hours to expose the stump
so it could be pulled out with Jeep GC....

Duc


----------



## Live Oak

That is a pretty beefy sized stump you pulled out there Duc! :thumbsup: I may have to take a closer look at one of those.


----------



## MowHoward2210

*Chief,*

Here is part of my toothbar made by Woods. It is 49" long and weighs 52 lbs. I have the 210 loader and 49" bucket on my 2210. I got the smaller bucket, because I figured since I had such a small tractor, the smaller bucket would dig better. Toothbar is well worth it and this one seems heavy duty.


----------



## PeteNM

I've seen these on ebay from time to time but not lately, although I haven't really looked either. I'm thinking about putting one on my Bobcat. All the ones I've seen are to long so I may have to get some shanks and teeth and make one. I hope to be able to make it so it will swing up with a hydraulic cylinder operated from the aux. remotes. Anyone ever tried this ??


----------



## Live Oak

*Re: Chief,*



> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *Here is part of my toothbar made by Woods. It is 49" long and weighs 52 lbs. I have the 210 loader and 49" bucket on my 2210. I got the smaller bucket, because I figured since I had such a small tractor, the smaller bucket would dig better. Toothbar is well worth it and this one seems heavy duty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mow, where did you buy your tooth bar and if you don't mind; how much did you pay for yours? Thanks!


----------



## farmallmaniac

Chief would it be worth it to put one on a 4100? we do a lot of digging with ours


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *Chief would it be worth it to put one on a 4100? we do a lot of digging with ours *


It would be in my opinion. It saves a LOT of wear and tear on the bucket and aids digging alot!


----------



## farmallmaniac

heavy duty lookin bolts bought .06 cents worth of bolts yesturday


----------



## MowHoward2210

*Re: Re: Chief,*



> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Mow, where did you buy your tooth bar and if you don't mind; how much did you pay for yours? Thanks! *


Chief,

I bought from my JD Dealer. It was $285 (ouch). 

Those are 3/4 inch bolts in the picture. I also had to buy a cheap 3/4" drill bit to drill the mounting holes in the bucket. Dealer offered to do it for free, but I didn't want to hassle with the transport.


----------



## Chris

Looks like Chief will be spending some more $ in the near future ----- again! 

HAHAHAHA

GO for it!


----------



## ducati996

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *Chief would it be worth it to put one on a 4100? we do a lot of digging with ours *



YES !! get one and dont look back !! you not really digging if you dont have one...

http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=7e3d282e-3812-7074-ec12-4203459818e8&size=

http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=29981bd6-3862-30f5-4730-4422321848b7&size=


----------



## farmallmaniac

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *YES !! get one and dont look back !! you not really digging if you dont have one...
> 
> http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=7e3d282e-3812-7074-ec12-4203459818e8&size=
> 
> http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=29981bd6-3862-30f5-4730-4422321848b7&size= *



looks good! but arent there any bolts that go into bottom of bucket? The tooth bar dont move none??


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *YES !! get one and dont look back !! you not really digging if you dont have one...
> 
> http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=7e3d282e-3812-7074-ec12-4203459818e8&size=
> 
> http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=29981bd6-3862-30f5-4730-4422321848b7&size= *


Joe, if you don't mind my asking, where did you buy your tooth bar and how much did you pay for yours. I have been looking around but still comparing prices.


----------



## Chris

MONEY IS BURNING HOLES IN RANDY'S POCKET. NEWS AT 10!

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/517.jpg></center>

HAHAHAHA

Andy


----------



## Live Oak

I need to get some landscaping and yard mowing jobs to pay for it!


----------



## Live Oak

Sunday I pulled up an 8 ft. Walnut tree with the tractor while the soil was nice and wet n soft so I could replant it. I was not about to dig a hole that size so I dug it with the FEL. I got down in the soil far enough to plant the tree but I was thinking then that I sure could use a good tooth bar. A "tractor seat epiphany" or a "TSE" if you will!


----------



## ducati996

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *looks good! but arent there any bolts that go into bottom of bucket? The tooth bar dont move none?? *



No bolts on the bottom, only on the side my guess 3/8 bolts..
very easy removal or attachment. The bar slides on the lip...


----------



## ducati996

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Duc, if you don't mind my asking, where did you buy your tooth bar and how much did you pay for yours. I have been looking around but still comparing prices. *


I had the dealer get it for me when I got the loader. I had to have them install the 3/4 holes thru the bucket, since I didnt have the tools to do it correctly. I lost some links to some places that sell thr bars. Its should be the type with replaceable teeth and side bolt mounting...have an accurate measurement of your bucket, so there are no gaps....I paid with installation $350-$375,
I had to at that time....

Duc


----------



## farmallmaniac

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *No bolts on the bottom, only on the side my guess 3/8 bolts..
> very easy removal or attachment. The bar slides on the lip... *



ohhhh i got it:thumbsup: lol thanks


----------

